# Elect prob with Rockwell Unisaw



## old macdonald (Sep 10, 2013)

I just got a rockwell 10" 3hp, 220v unisaw from a family member. It didn't start. After testing several of the components. I then used jumper between the power wire and the stop wire on the start/off switch and it ran. I took the switch apart and cleaned the contacts, reinstalled the swithch and it functioned like it should; but now with power to the saw and in the stop position there is humming sound coming from the lvc swithch box. Got any ideas, recommendations.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Does the switch work aside from the hum?

you may have a stuck contact on one pole of your switch, so that the motor is partially energized when 'off'. If it is a capacitor start motor, the centrifugal switch may be bad, but then the motor probably wouldn't start everytime that you pushed the on button, you might have to give it a push.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Art.

Electrical problems are outside my realm, but you will get the right advice from the forum.


----------

